# Doce Pares Family Tree



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 6, 2005)

Is there a Doce Pares family tree out there? I'm interested in who started the system, and how many generations there have been since it's creation?

 :asian:


----------



## bart (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey There,

There are a lot of Doce Pares styles because originally it was a club where various experts could get together and exchange ideas. Each expert had his own way of doing things. Each style has its own "tree" so to speak. But any Doce Pares lineage generally begins with the Saavedras and the Canetes. Also the Doce Pares club had its roots in the Labangon Fencing Club. It's hard to say how many generations have been on since some of the founders died only recently in the 1990's and GM Cacoy is still very much alive. 

Below are some resources that might help out:

This page offers a nice article about the founding of the Doce Pares Club:

http://www.doceparesinternational.com/link2.htm

This page has a pictures of a sign in sheet and club photo:

http://www.sanmigueleskrima.com/pictorial.htm

This page offers a nice in-depth article on the history of Doce Pares

http://www.bandalan.com/lookback.htm

This page has an actual tree or lineage map of instructors including some of the founders of Doce Pares

http://www.black-eagle.org/lineage.htm

GM Cacoy has a new website that promises more content:

http://www.docepares.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks Bart, Good Links and looks like some good info as well


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 7, 2005)

Just what I was looking for, thanks!
 :cheers:


----------



## jkdhand (Apr 8, 2005)

Cacoy's new website is cacoydocepares.com


----------



## Toasty (Apr 8, 2005)

Picked this up from the Bandalan Doce Pares site (with the exception of below - it appears to be an excellent site for info on Eskrima in Cebu at this time)

 "For there was no denying that Venancio Ansiong Bacon and Ciriaco Cacoy Canete had hated each other so much that their publicly known mutual hate and dislike had infected their loyal followers, yet, during the span of more than three decades they lived within the same district in Cebu City, they somehow managed to avoid facing each other in jugo todo"

Now from what i understand, this is not necessarily the case, the fact is that Anciong & Cacoy did not "hate" each other and that this feud was perpetuated by students of each. Anciong was always welcome at Cacoy's & vice versa.
That being said; I don't know how much time they actually spent together, but I would hazard a guess that the reason there was no "Jugo Todo" with them is that neither one was interested in hurting his compadre...

anyway, thats the way I heard it...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 9, 2005)

Toasty said:
			
		

> Picked this up from the Bandalan Doce Pares site (with the exception of below - it appears to be an excellent site for info on Eskrima in Cebu at this time)
> 
> "For there was no denying that Venancio Ansiong Bacon and Ciriaco Cacoy Canete had hated each other so much that their publicly known mutual hate and dislike had infected their loyal followers, yet, during the span of more than three decades they lived within the same district in Cebu City, they somehow managed to avoid facing each other in jugo todo"
> 
> ...



I agree with this statements.

Anciong Bacon and Ted Buot were allowed to show up at any Doces Pares event or club. The issue was among the students of students and pride over their instructors and their clubs.


----------

